# Opinions on these books...



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm looking at Dogwise right now, and I want to know if anyone has read the following books, and I want to get some opinions on them before i buy them...thanks!

Ring Ready-An Obedience Workbook-Marie Sawford
Choose To Hell-Dawn Jecs
Simply Scenting-Dawn Jecs
Successful Obedience Handling-Barbara Handler


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have them all, well except for Choose to Hell but quite enjoyed Choose to Heel 

They are all good.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> I have them all, well except for Choose to Hell but quite enjoyed Choose to Heel
> 
> They are all good.


 
Hahaha...that's funny! :: So what does Dawn teach in her Choose to Heel program...I'm not familiar with it...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The choose to Heel program rewards a dog for being in Heel position and ignores any non-heeling behaviour. You might start by walking in large circles and when the (hopefully unleashed) dog checks in to Heel position, he is rewarded. It does work and is quite fun but takes a long time. Basically since the dog is choosing to be in Heel position it is a strong position filled with joy.

I would mention that while it worked about 90% with Casey, he is an independent dog and I just could not get that final perfect positioning without a leash - but it would probably work 100% on a dog less independent, and apt to find mischief when given choices .

I think it might be the ultimate in positive training techniques, but requires a safe environment and patience.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm...the thing is....Maddie is an independent dog. And We're trying to fix the heeling problems that she has now...which are very bad habits. (crabbing...not staying in position...no attention..etc.) I don't think that book is for me then...what can you tell me about the others?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have all of them except simply scenting. There was nothing in any of them that I found really stood out as something I added to my training.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Choose to Hell--that wouldn't happen to be a book on FF? LOL, seriously I am just kidding!

I do think the choose to heel is a neat method (I have seen it, but not read the book). I tried to do some of that when Scout was little, and will reward her even now if she chooses to heel. However, I do not like the premise itself of 'choose.' Because, at the end of the day, it meant she could blow me off if she wanted to and I did not want to practice that--whether or not I linked the 'heel' word with it or not.

If you need help with heeling, I love this video by klickerklok and wish I had discovered it when Scout was younger. I would love to do more of it myself, but I need to build tug drive and I have been lazy on that front.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpwoSBL1DkA


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love "choose to heel", and use about ten variations on it for other skills too. It works incredibly well to make heeling so positive in the mind of a youngster, and that is why Tally scores so highly in the obedience ring on all the heel exercises. The drawback is he wants to heel all the time- even when I want him to be out in the woods playing! I don't think choosing to heel implies he might choose not to. . . it puts a lot of style and animation in a dog's heeling.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I liked Marie Swaford's book. It's more of a problem solving book than a step by step training book than the others.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

gabbys mom said:


> I liked Marie Swaford's book. It's more of a problem solving book than a step by step training book than the others.


Hmm..is it like a proofing book?? Is it worth the 34 dollars?? 

Now I've got to think about this Choose to Heel book..lol. I think I might pass for now....and get it when I think I absoloutley need it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ring Ready lists all obedience exercises, lists many problems associated with those exercises, and then lists things you can do to help solve those problems. It's a great idea for a book, and I think it would be very helpful for a new obedience person that didn't have a good instructor to work with. But I didn't find any ideas in there that I hadn't heard a hundred times. When I'm looking for a book, I want unique, original ideas that I won't find everywhere else.


----------

